# HELP PLEASE



## northwestnomad (May 3, 2014)

Aloha brothers and sisters. 
I am currently 3000 miles from my husband who is in Eugene OR. 
If you can help with gas, and don't mind rubbertramping, he could get you where u need to go. 
We are In desperate need to be reunited. We have a 4 month old little girl. I miss him so much. Convo me for his number or more info.


----------



## smk1620 (May 3, 2014)

yo miss where u at ??/ im not really szure if I can help but im in atl about to hop to chatt whith my roaddog were goin to the Cumberland gathering then west hmu if you wanna know more good luck miss


----------



## treatment (May 3, 2014)

Gas jug?


----------



## Thorne (May 3, 2014)

Hello, and welcome to STP.

First I would like to say, congratulations on the birth of your daughter. She is adorable and has soooo much hair for a 4 month old. 

Okay, to be clear, He is Eugene trying to get to where you are? Which is where? And what kind of help is it that you are in need of? Help w/ gas money? Bus fare? A ride?


----------



## northwestnomad (May 3, 2014)

I am in North Carolina. He's tramping with Piper's(our daughters) godmother. They just made it to Medford OR and are flying signs for gas. 
I apologize for the disheveled-ness of the post. It was frantic. As he has had a hard time getting out of eugene. BUT. 
basically, I'm putting it out there that he is coming across the country and if anyone needs a ride and can help with gas funds, he can take you as far as you need to go as long as it's eastward and probably on 40. Well east after Sacramento area. He is traveling south at the moment, from OR. 

Thank you so much, she is a galactic starseed!!


----------



## hobopoe (May 4, 2014)

I am not sure what I can do to help, but I will look to see what I can do.


----------



## Tude (May 4, 2014)

"Galactic starseed" - love it!


----------

